# Rio Chama at 2500 cfs



## southbound (May 20, 2008)

It'll be faster. Bigger wave trains on the Class 2 stuff, Class 3's are still OK, even sort of washed out and mostly read and run. Aragon Rapid at MM10 is an easy scout. There's Undercut Rapid below the monastery just past Chavez Canyon that can catch people off guard. You can scout Gage Station Rapid, there's a hole in the middle toward the bottom. If your skilled and prepared enough to take little ones at 600-800, you should be fine at 2500. 

I've done Coopers Ranch to Chavez Canyon as a day run at 2400 several times, about 5 hours river time.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There is no need to scout anything on the Chama. Even at 2500 cfs it is all class II. Still easier than almost every section of the Arkansas at comparable flow...even Milk Run and Rincon. The only differences from lower flow are faster current, more splashes and harder to catch eddies when you want to take a break or set up camp.


----------



## kristyn (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys! I've got it all down; it definitely helps. Looking forward to our trip next week!


----------



## Coznells (May 31, 2016)

*Great Question*

Thanks, Krystin. I was going to post the exact same question. We're launching this weekend with kids ranging from 2-9. Anyone else have advice or input?


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Rio Chama flows cut back.*

Looks like Chama flows are already being cut back, with release from El Vado at only 1360 cfs this morning. Not sure if weekend release will increase again. Chama daily stretch is easy 1.5 hr at 4000, 2 hrs at 2600, and 2.5 hrs at 1000.

I talked to a group last weekend that did Cooper's to Big Eddy in 6 hours on 4k cfs, so enjoy the extra time on the river with the moderate flows. 

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 08285500 RIO CHAMA BELOW EL VADO DAM, NM


----------



## Coznells (May 31, 2016)

Thanks, Rojo! This is super helpful. 😊


----------

